# Scan pic driving me crazy!



## Toms Mummy

So I've never really had a preference on our 2nd child. I did on my 1st, I desperately wanted a boy! Now I have my boy I didn't think I'd mind either way what I have next. But my scan is driving me crazy! The more I look at it the more I want to know and the more I want to know the more I want a girl! I can't help it! I feel like the longer I go on like this the worse I will feel when I find out it's a boy!.... I want more than anything a lovely healthy little baby so why am I obsessing about this!

Can you guys give me some advice? And maybe have a look at my scan pic? I'm getting 50/50 guesses so far :/

[URL=https://s281.photobucket.com/user/ljb_home/media/IMG_0046-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk227/ljb_home/IMG_0046-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## embeth

bit of a guess as really not sure if what I can see is a nub but my first thought would be boy. Like I said though based on guess/feeling rather than any real clues xxx


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thank you embeth x


----------



## motherofboys

I can't tell because I don't know if I see a nub. Either way I hope you get what you want. 
When people put the idea into your head it could be a girl, whether you were bothered or not, you start imagining what it would be like with a girl. You know what a boy is like so a girl is new and different and exciting. And that of course makes you want one and the longer you wait the more you think about it and the more you want one. 
I think its only natural hun. I honestly never cared when I had my 3rd son, it was after that when people kept going on about would we have more to get a girl or was we disappointed that we didn't get a girl. We were planning more babies anyway but I started to feel like I should want a girl and the more I thought about it the more I did actually want it. Now I'm so desperate to have a girl.


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm not sure if what I see is a nub. If it is I'd go boy but I hope you hear girl! When do u find out?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thank you :)..... Just out of interest can you describe where you see the nub?


----------



## maybebaby3

Looking again I think what I thought could possibly be a nub is part of his/her leg!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thank you! I think I just have to admit that it's a difficult picture to tell from and that I will just have to wait :)


----------



## maybebaby3

When's your gender scan?


----------



## Toms Mummy

6th of june! Not too long really!

When is yours? I've read a few of your posts, you're hoping for a girl too?


----------



## _jellybean_

Looks blue to me hon. Xxoo


----------



## maybebaby3

I had it. It's a boy so coming to terms with it!


----------



## Toms Mummy

:hugs: maybebaby, I'm sure it'll all fall in to place when you meet him x


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks! My 2 sons are excited its a boy! My daughter isn't impressed. I was hoping for a girl for her really!


----------



## motherofboys

You'll have to play up the whole "it makes you extra special to be the only princess" I'm sure she will love her baby brother when he arrives. I always wanted a sister but as a teen seeing my friends saying "I'm not talking to my sister she is a bitch she did this that and the other" and not having to worry about her dipping into my wardrobe it actually seemed like quite a good thing as I was so close to my brothers but all my friends seemed to hate their sisters.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah I didn't like my sister much when we were growing up!.... I love her now though and we both have boys of our own so although I would love a girl I am trying to think of the great thinks about having another boy, and the fact that he'd have a brother and boy cousin makes it a bit easier! Also, my 2 best mummy friends all have boys! They're all rooting for me to have a girl purely because it'll be different but I know a boy will be great :)


----------



## motherofboys

I know a couple of people who I honestly think are rooting for me to have another boy.
One of them loves to say to me "your the only one with out a girl!" and laugh. Another only has 1 child, a boy. She wanted a girl. She was very ill and had a stroke while pregnant with him and his now 8 and she had hoped for another but never did through fear and now has decided its too late. She says she doesn't want a girl now as with only the use of one arm she couldn't do her hair and stuff. Every single person we know who gets pregnant she hopes they have a boy, and when they find out they are having girls she sends me dozens of texts for weeks saying how she hopes they were wrong and its a boy. Whether they have boys or girls already.


----------



## Toms Mummy

That's funny!.... Is it like, she never got to have her girl so she doesn't want anyone else to have one?


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I think so


----------



## maybebaby3

Hmm yeah not normal reaction really!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

No!

My friends are rooting for a girl so they can buy clothes lol as they feel like they've missed out! They wouldn't be jealous at all. It's a shame about your friend, that she didn't get her girl and the resentment she feels.


----------

